# Saw V



## Rennah (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone excited about seeing Saw V?

I am a fan of the Saw series... I can't wait to see this one!

It premiered on Friday.

If anyone has seen it, please don't give any plot details away! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Saw V - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## val-x (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm not really into this kind of scary movie but ready the plot I might have to see it, but I'm not going alone...


----------



## lipshock (Oct 26, 2008)

I saw it and am highly disappointed.

I am huge SAW follower/fan and the movie was entirely too many flashbacks, and the plot was a little obvious.  By the end of the film, I knew what was going to happen and I was left shocked (and not in the good way).

I am hoping that SAW VI delivers because V was a big let down for me.  But that being said, it wasn't a horrible movie but I think avid SAW fans might not be entirely thrilled with it.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 26, 2008)

I saw the midnight premiere

it wasn't that bad, but I much prefer the original 3


----------



## kimmy (Oct 26, 2008)

i want to see. i heard it was much better than IV...but i feel like, how many of these can they really make? it's starting to move into a friday the thirteenth thing where it's just going to get old and predictable.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i want to see. i heard it was much better than IV...but i feel like, how many of these can they really make? it's starting to move into a friday the thirteenth thing where it's just going to get old and predictable._

 
Tobin Bell signed on for 6 movies, so the first three are like the actual "story" while the last three are mainly flashbacks and the backstory and plot twists and such


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Tobin Bell signed on for 6 movies, so the first three are like the actual "story" while the last three are mainly flashbacks and the backstory and plot twists and such_

 
Damn, more flashbacks?? I can't take it anymore. IV was super confusing and V was pretty confusing too. Too much going back and forth.


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 28, 2008)

it was lame! too much cop-crap not enough blood and gore! lol


----------



## candycane80 (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zeroxstar* 

 
_it was lame! too much cop-crap not enough blood and gore! lol_

 
                                    I totally agree the bloodier the better this one kinda sucked, but not as bad as Saw II that one was the worst so far. Hopefully Saw VI will not disappoint!


----------



## Pushpa (Oct 28, 2008)

number 1 was the best...i want to see it but they have progressively gotten too predictable so i really just want to see the first 15 mins and i'll figure it out from there lol


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 30, 2008)

I still really want to see it..curse not being old enough to see it at the cinema 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I haven't seen SAW IV yet though..


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Oct 30, 2008)

I liked the beginning& the end...The rest was kind of stupid. The next one better be good!


----------



## sweetsharade (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_I saw it and am highly disappointed.

I am huge SAW follower/fan and the movie was entirely too many flashbacks, and the plot was a little obvious.  By the end of the film, I knew what was going to happen and I was left shocked (and not in the good way).

I am hoping that SAW VI delivers because V was a big let down for me.  But that being said, it wasn't a horrible movie but I think avid SAW fans might not be entirely thrilled with it._

 
I completely agree, I was really disappointed. I was so excited for gore (haha) and general twists and stuff but this movie really didn't offer as much as I hoped it would.

I hate flashbacks! They were hard to follow.


----------

